# Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

						Der Streit zwischen Donald Trump und Amazon-Chef Jeff Bezos geht offenbar in die nächste Runde. Einem Bericht nach plant der US-Präsident, die Posttarife für Amazon zu verdoppeln, da diese nicht wirtschaftlich für den Zusteller sein sollen. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*


----------



## sethdiabolos (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Da die Postzustellung in der USA halb so viel kostet wie Fed Ex oder UPS ist das verständlich und natürlich ein Stolperstein für Amazon. Wird Prime wohl irgendwann nochmals teurer werden (in DE gab es btw. auch eine Preiserhöhung der Postsendungen).


----------



## Krabonq (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Brennan jedoch habe Trump, der von einem Negativgeschäft für den Postzusteller ausgeht, widersprochen. Die Gebühren seien vertraglich vereinbart und von einer Kommission geprüft worden. Anders als von Trump behauptet, der von 1,50 Dollar Verlust pro Paket ausgeht, proftiere man von den Geschäftsbeziehungen mit Amazon und anderen Partnern.



Das ist mal wieder typisch Trump.

An Amazon gibt es sicherlich vieles zu kritisieren, aber, dass sie die Post ruinieren, scheint mir unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Wiley_xxx (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Nennt man so etwas nicht Amtsmissbrauch?Trump benutzt seine Position,um die besagte Fehde mit Bezos weiter anzuheizen.Das er dabei offensichtlich auch noch falsche Zahlen benutzt,macht Trumps Absichten nur noch deutlicher.


----------



## Cosmas (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Wer sagt, das die Zahlen falsch sind, die er benutzt und warum sollte es nicht stimmen, weil es Amazon ist, ein Verein der schon mit seinen Mitarbeitern wie Dreck umgeht und seine Marktmacht teils offen zu seinem Vorteil missbraucht...?

lieber erstmal ordentlich nachforschen, bevor man hier wieder in sinnloses und selbststellerisches Trump-Bashing verfällt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Ja super, Amazon gibt das doch dann einfach an die Endkunden weiter. Die werden deswegen deswegen jetzt sicherlich nicht weniger Gewinn machen.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



Cosmas schrieb:


> Wer sagt, das die Zahlen falsch sind, die er benutzt und warum sollte es nicht stimmen, weil es Amazon ist, ein Verein der schon mit seinen Mitarbeitern wie Dreck umgeht und seine Marktmacht teils offen zu seinem Vorteil missbraucht...?
> 
> lieber erstmal ordentlich nachforschen, bevor man hier wieder in sinnloses und selbststellerisches Trump-Bashing verfällt.



Stimmt.
Aber wenn man mal nachforscht was Trump alles so gemacht hat kommt man auf bestenfals auf eine Lose-Lose Situation.


----------



## Bluebird (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Ach und AMAZON ist Perse schuld an allem oder wie ?
Also da muss man kein Trump Bashing betreiben wenn man da raus liest das sowas bullshit ist , entweder sind alle Internet Versender Schuld oder keiner . Das man sich denn schuldigsten Perse mal so raussucht und an die Wand stellt ist ja wohl in einem Rechtsstaat eigentlich nicht drin , sollte man wenigstens meinen .
Wenn die zu wenig bezahlen dann sollte die US Post vielleicht mal besser verhandeln , wieso sind die denn sonst soviel guenstiger als UPS Fedex und Co !?
Also ehrlich sowas ueber Russland und Putin und jeder wuerde denken ahhso ist das also da bei denen , aber so Peinlich ist glaube ich nicht mal Putin mit dem was er von sich gibt oder die Zensur funktioniert wirklich Perfekt


----------



## acc (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



Cosmas schrieb:


> lieber erstmal ordentlich nachforschen, bevor man hier wieder in sinnloses und selbststellerisches Trump-Bashing verfällt.



mach das doch mal, aber nicht das du hinterher aus den wolken fällst, wenn entgegen trumps behauptung nicht die paket-sparte, sondern die brief-sparte defizitär ist für die us-post.


----------



## micha1006 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Schläfert ihn doch endlich ein, bevor er weiter mit seinem Egoismus und Dummheit die Umwelt verpestet !


----------



## defender197899 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Ich finde das gut  das stärkt den normalen Einzelhändler  Amazon ist doch nur für die ,die zu bequem geworden sind  zu ihrem Hänler des Vertrauens zu fahren . Aber ich kenne auch die Zeit vor  Amazon .


----------



## Atma (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



defender197899 schrieb:


> Ich finde das gut  das stärkt den normalen Einzelhändler  Amazon ist doch nur für die ,die zu bequem geworden sind  zu ihrem Hänler des Vertrauens zu fahren . Aber ich kenne auch die Zeit vor  Amazon .


Das wird rein gar nichts ändern, Fortschritt lässt sich nicht aufhalten. Der Handel im Internet wird trotzdem weiter und weiter zunehmen, während der klassische Einzelhandel mit Ladenlokal weiter schrumpft.


----------



## azzih (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Um hier sinnvoll mit zu diskutieren solltet ihr wissen das in den USA Versandkosten weit verbreiteter sind als bei uns. Hier mucken die Leute ja schon reihenweise auf, wenn es mal ein Händler wagt Versandkosten zu berechnen. Auch werden in den Staaten FedEx und UPS Fahrer nicht ausgebeutet sondern ordentlich bezahlt.

Das umgeht Amazon aber, indem sie meist nicht über klassische Paketdienste liefern lassen, sondern die US Post nutzt. Trump tut ausnahmsweise mal was gutes wenn er verhindert das die großen Monopolisten ihre Marktmacht missbrauchen und Dumping betreiben. Reicht ja schon das die Großkonzerne anscheinend kaum in der Lage sind Steuern zu zahlen.


----------



## acc (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

der us postal service (um die geht es) ist eine bundesbehörde und betreibt weder lohndumping noch missbraucht es seine marktmacht, da die preise von der us-regierung festgelegt werden.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



azzih schrieb:


> Um hier sinnvoll mit zu diskutieren solltet ihr wissen das in den USA Versandkosten weit verbreiteter sind als bei uns. Hier mucken die Leute ja schon reihenweise auf, wenn es mal ein Händler wagt Versandkosten zu berechnen. Auch werden in den Staaten FedEx und UPS Fahrer nicht ausgebeutet sondern ordentlich bezahlt.
> 
> Das umgeht Amazon aber, indem sie meist nicht über klassische Paketdienste liefern lassen, sondern die US Post nutzt. Trump tut ausnahmsweise mal was gutes wenn er verhindert das die großen Monopolisten ihre Marktmacht missbrauchen und Dumping betreiben. Reicht ja schon das die Großkonzerne anscheinend kaum in der Lage sind Steuern zu zahlen.



Amazon ist nicht blöd und rechnet die Kosten für den Versand in die Warenpreise, Prime und alles andere ein. War so und wird so bleiben.
Als Prime-Nutzer sehe ich das doch selbst ganz gut. Gut, das was ich für Prime bezahle reicht vorne und hinten nicht um alles abzudecken was ich dadurch bekomme (alleine 2,50$ USD für einen Twitch-Streamer im Monat gehen schon mal gleich weg), ich weiß aber - der Preis wird leicht angehoben wenn sich das nicht rechnet.

Hier hat Trump versagt, denn Amazon spart nicht am Versand, sie investieren eher Millionen um den Versand effektiver zu machen und Sachen wie Overnight&Same Day zu pushen. Was gerade in den USA absolut nötig ist, bei deren Entfernungen. Hier eher nicht so, das Land ist mickrig und über Nacht kommt das Paket so oder so an, auch beim regulären Versand.


----------



## Waupee (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Na ja war nie ein Amazon Freund und werde es auch nie sein.

Vieles ist doch eher Ramsch und als Arbeitgeber taugt der Verein auch nichts


----------



## Atma (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



Waupee schrieb:


> Na ja war nie ein Amazon Freund und werde es auch nie sein.
> 
> Vieles ist doch eher Ramsch und als Arbeitgeber taugt der Verein auch nichts


Dann geh weiter bei deinem 1-Euro-Laden einkaufen, dort gibt es sicher hochwertigere Ware


----------



## mannefix (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Trump jetzt schon im PCGH Forum?


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Mein Verstand sagt mir:
Boykottier Amazon! Das sind Heuschrecken die kleinere Händler abdraengen, sich vor Steuern drücken und die Mitarbeiter mies bezahlen.

Meine Geldbörse und der faule innere Schweinehund sagen mir:
Bestell per Prime, dann hast es morgen vormittag schon da zu einem guten Preis und mit unglaublich kundenfreundlichem Support wenn es an die Warenrueckgabe, Garantie oder anderweitige Probleme geht.


Es gewinnt immer das pro Amazon.... Denn es geht um meine persoenlichen Interessen.... Steuern? Wir haben eh ueberschuss und wenn so schlimm waere soll halt mal die Politik die Gesetzgebung ändern. Ausgebeutet Mitarbeiter? Mir egal, ich arbeite da nicht. Kleine onlineshops werden in die pleite getrieben? Mir egal solange der Service und Preis stimmt......

Es ist traurig.... Aber leider auch die Realität die praktisch jeder von uns lebt..... Und für die man sich auch ein bisschen schämt.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde: Miese macht die Post in den USA nicht mit der Paket, sondern mit der Briefzustellung, an der Amazon prinzipbedingt nur sehr geringfügige Anteile ausmacht. Grundsätzlich dürfte es so sein, dass der Vertrag mit Amazon hilft, das Verlustgeschäft mit der Briefpost zu kompensieren, welches sie aufgrund ihres staatlichen Auftrags nicht aufgeben können. Und das ist gut für die US-Bürger, denn ohne diesen Effekt müsste noch mehr aus Steuertöpfen eingespeist werden.

Und was die Personalien angeht: Skrupellose Geschäftemacher und Machtmenschen sind sowohl Trump als auch Bezos und wenn man sie in einen Sack steckt und blind draufschlägt, trifft man nie den Falschen. Nur ist der Eine *nachweislich* geschäftlich erfolgreich, hat Visionen statt Halluzinationen, fällt nicht regelmäßig durch haarsträubend dummes Gesülze auf und hat kein totes Tier auf dem Kopf.


----------



## latschen (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Interressiert mich überhaupt nicht was in den USA mit der Post passiert.Das sind News die in old Germanie den Leuten den A... runter gehen. Gibt wichtigeres in Deutschland.


----------



## KrHome (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



Krabonq schrieb:


> Das ist mal wieder typisch Trump.
> 
> An Amazon gibt es sicherlich vieles zu kritisieren, aber, dass sie die Post ruinieren, scheint mir unwahrscheinlich.


Der letzte Absatz im Artikel macht hellhörig:
_die Washington Post, die [...] sich ebenfalls im Besitz von Bezos (= Amazon Chef) befindet_

Da sollte man zumindest mal 'ne Untersuchung starten.

Ansonsten ist Amazon nen ziemlicher Kackladen, wenn's um Arbeitsbedingungen geht. Ist hier aber nicht das Thema. Geht wohl eher um unlauteren Wettbewerb.


----------



## scully1234 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



azzih schrieb:


> Das umgeht Amazon aber, indem sie meist nicht über klassische Paketdienste liefern lassen, sondern die US Post nutzt. *Trump tut ausnahmsweise mal was gutes wenn er verhindert das die großen Monopolisten ihre Marktmacht missbrauchen* und Dumping betreiben. Reicht ja schon das die Großkonzerne anscheinend kaum in der Lage sind Steuern zu zahlen.



Wenn das ja sein ehrenhaftes Ansinnen wäre, würde ich es auch für gut befinden,aber jeder kennt doch seine egozentrische Art, 

Das was er hier "Gutes tut" reißt er an anderer Stelle wieder zehnfach nieder, wenn es seinen Interessen u Auffassungen widerspricht

Trump ist nun wirklich niemand den man für sowas loben sollte ,denn die Beweggründe sind nunmal eher die Fede zwischen Ihm u Bezos (wer hat den dickeren Prügel)  ,nicht der kleine Man beim Paketdienst. Der geht Trump genau wie Bezos doch am A... vorbei


----------



## TollerHecht (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Ich habe mal in den Ferien bei der Post gearbeitet. Die können die Preise so lange erhöhen wie sie wollen, das Geld wird dann wieder in ein 50 Millionen Euro Sponsoring eines Fußballclubs investiert. Falls es jemanden interessiert. In 3 Monaten habe ich 10:30h ohne Pause durchschnittlich am Tag gearbeitet (im Vertrag stand 38.5h die Woche) , 6 Tage die Woche. Freie Tage hatte ich in der Zeit genau zwei. Die Post ist das mieseste Unternehmen bei dem ich je gearbeitet habe. Hoffe die Politik nimmt sich mal an das Thema ran. Das zumindest die Arbeitszeiten eingehalten werden oder Überstunden entlohnt/abgebaut werden können. Denn was legal ist, und was die Post tatsächlich macht sind zwei paar Schuhe.


----------



## Atma (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



TollerHecht schrieb:


> Ich habe mal in den Ferien bei der Post gearbeitet. Die können die Preise so lange erhöhen wie sie wollen, das Geld wird dann wieder in ein 50 Millionen Euro Sponsoring eines Fußballclubs investiert. Falls es jemanden interessiert. In 3 Monaten habe ich 10:30h ohne Pause durchschnittlich am Tag gearbeitet (im Vertrag stand 38.5h die Woche) , 6 Tage die Woche. Freie Tage hatte ich in der Zeit genau zwei. Die Post ist das mieseste Unternehmen bei dem ich je gearbeitet habe. Hoffe die Politik nimmt sich mal an das Thema ran. Das zumindest die Arbeitszeiten eingehalten werden oder Überstunden entlohnt/abgebaut werden können. Denn was legal ist, und was die Post tatsächlich macht sind zwei paar Schuhe.


Ich will deine Erfahrungen nicht verharmlosen, du weißt aber hoffentlich, dass es hier um die Post in den USA (USPS) geht?


----------



## deady1000 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Lasst den alten Mann mal machen


----------



## Speedbone (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Interesanter ist doch wohl die neueste Meldung wo Israel auch bei bei dem Trumptowermeeting 2016 dabei war. Nun gibt einiges Sinn. Die Botschaft in Israel. Austritt aus dem Iranabkommen....  Der hat sich schlichtweg kaufen lassen naja passt zu ihm.

Natürlich musste man vorher die EU schwächen


----------



## TollerHecht (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



Atma schrieb:


> Ich will deine Erfahrungen nicht verharmlosen, du weißt aber hoffentlich, dass es hier um die Post in den USA (USPS) geht?


Es hat gejuckt sorry


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Aber wenn man mal nachforscht was Trump alles so gemacht hat kommt man auf bestenfals auf eine Lose-Lose Situation.


Kann nicht jeder als Kriegstreiber einen Friedensnobelpreis bekommen. Da braucht man schon die richtige Lobby hinter sich und muss Obama heißen.


----------



## scully1234 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Kann nicht jeder als Kriegstreiber einen Friedensnobelpreis bekommen. Da braucht man schon die richtige Lobby hinter sich und muss Obama heißen.



Oh ja und Trompete ist ja jetzt sooo viel friedliebender wie Obama

Wenn ich die Relativierungen von dessen Bullshit  mit Obamas Handlungen vergleichen will ,ist das ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz

Guantanamo ist immer noch offen u wurde sogar extendet,Drohnenprogramme weiter ausgebaut als noch zur Obamas Zeiten ,mit noch mehr rechtlicher Absicherung im Falle von Kollateralschäden ,mit dem Iran legt sich der Vogel wieder an obwohl kein Anlass besteht, China wird provoziert noch und nöcher,Mexico als Land voller Verbrecher abgestempelt, die EU diskreditiert ,und Strafzölle verhängt für jedem der ihn nicht in den Kram passtJournaliisten eingeschüchtert usw usf.

Das ist schon ein "Musterschüler" diese Trompete für den Weltfrieden, da muss sich Obama klar dahinter verstecken


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Vergessen, dass die meisten Menschen nur schwarz oder weiß kennen. Wer Obama kritisiert, muss automatisch Trump mögen. Für alles dazwischen reicht das Vorstellungsvermögen nicht.


----------



## scully1234 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Ach ich hab es wo es hakt, Obama hat sich doch wahrlich erdreistet, Israel in die Schranken zu weisen, wegen der völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffe auf die Palästinenser 

Ganz klar das du ihn da mit Trump gerne auf einer Ebene sehen würdest^^

Ich sehe in Obama jedenfalls noch lange nicht so einen egozentrischen Speichellecker wie Donald, auch wenn er ab u an auch fragwürdige Entscheidungen getroffen hat


----------



## henric (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Immer diese geheimen Verträge zwischen dem Staat bzw. dessen Unternehmen mit der Privatwirtschaft, dabei werden immer die Steuerzahler über den Tisch gezogen und zahlen eine Rendite von weit mehr als 10% über Jahrzehnte.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Mein Verstand sagt mir:
> Boykottier Amazon! Das sind Heuschrecken die kleinere Händler abdraengen, sich vor Steuern drücken und die Mitarbeiter mies bezahlen.
> 
> Meine Geldbörse und der faule innere Schweinehund sagen mir:
> ...



Sorry aber mal ernsthaft.
Ist Amazon nicht auch im Arbeitergeberbund und zahlt daher Tarif?
Fals das ja ist würde ich erst einmal eine Liste von Firmen machen die a.) weit unter Tarif zahlen und b.) "nur" knapp  unter Tarif bezahlen.
Da sind Firmen die Tarif zahlen mir deutlich sympatischer.

und was meinst Du mit "Steuern? Wir haben eh ueberschuss"?
Ich hoffe Du meinst nicht die deutsche Rentenkasse, Soziales oder generell irgendwas in DLand. 
Das sieht hier sehr bitter aus.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Vergessen, dass die meisten Menschen nur schwarz oder weiß kennen. Wer Obama kritisiert, muss automatisch Trump mögen. Für alles dazwischen reicht das Vorstellungsvermögen nicht.



Du meintest sicher "schwarz oder orange", nicht wahr?


----------



## Blackfirehawk (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Naja Amazon ist schon so ne sache.. einerseits kann man viel schlechtes sehen.. 
Macht kleine Läden kaputt. Bezahlen kaum steuern und beuten ihre Mitarbeiter aus.

Auf der anderen Seite :
Preise günstiger als im laden (teils bedeutend)
Versandkosten günstiger als Parkgebühren in der Stadt.
Erstklassischer Service. . Gab es bisher Probleme wurden die immer schnell zu meiner Zufriedenheit gelöst. Nie zu meinem Nachteil 

Da können sich viele Läden einiges von abschneiden was Service angeht 

Und zum Thema Mitarbeiter ausbeuten.. da gibt es noch ganz andere Firmen die an den Pranger gehören.. das was Amazon macht gehört mitlerweile zum standart in Deutschland. Und ich sehe sie eher im Mittelfeld was arbeitgeber angeht. Hier in der Gegend wird Verkäufern in den kleinen Geschäften auch nur max Mindestlohn bezahlt. Wenn man viel Glück hat sind es mal 10 Euro die Std.

Die Versandkosten sind niedriger als was mich 2 Std parken  in der Stadt kosten..(1 Euro pro angefangene halbe std) und ich hab keinen Stress dahin zu fahren.. Parkplatz zu suchen und durch mehrere Geschäfte zu latschen um das zu finden was ich brauche)

Ja Amazon hat seine markel.
Is aber immer noch bequemer, stressfreier und günstiger als in die Stadt zu fahren


----------



## scully1234 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Hier in der Gegend wird Verkäufern in den kleinen Geschäften auch nur max Mindestlohn bezahlt. Wenn man viel Glück hat sind es mal 10 Euro die Std.


Und auf wessen Kappe geht das wohl?

Soll der kleine Laden um die Ecke der den offiziellen Steuersatz zahlt wie es sich gehört ,aus der reichhaltigen Portokasse auch noch bessere Löhne zahlen,wie der Großkonzern der es sich leisten könnte durch seine Steuervermeidungstricks,und zudem auch noch das Preisniveau von Amazon mitgehen  oder gar unterbieten,damit überhaupt noch jemand bei Tante Emma kauft?

Da passt doch was nicht aus mehrfachen Blickwinkel oder?

Amazon ist wie Flixbus im Fernbusgewerbe, erst mit Preisdumping u Steuertricks die sich die kleinen Mitbewerber  nicht leisten können,jegliche Konkurrenz zum erliegen bringen, und danach langsam wieder die Preise auf Aktionärfreundliche Höhen treiben


----------



## Zundnadel (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Steht Herrn Trump ja frei. Nicht nur bei  PC Hardware sind Amazon &Ebay in preisvergleich  bereits oft teuerer als  ein solider Eigenvertrieb seriöser Grosshändler ohne Namenzu schreiben von Prime und Plus varianten ganz zu schweigen   Ohne kostenpflichtige Digitalbezahlmethoden kann sich der Kunde mit Geduld und Zeit bis Fr.oder Sa der Postmann 1 *klingelt sein schnäppchen besser selbst recherchieren sonst ist der  Gesamtaufwand teurer als die Ersparnis .
Hektische Mode made in USA halt .


----------



## Blackfirehawk (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Und auf wessen Kappe geht das wohl?
> 
> Soll der kleine Laden um die Ecke der den offiziellen Steuersatz zahlt wie es sich gehört ,aus der reichhaltigen Portokasse auch noch bessere Löhne zahlen,wie der Großkonzern der es sich leisten könnte durch seine Steuervermeidungstricks,und zudem auch noch das Preisniveau von Amazon mitgehen  oder gar unterbieten,damit überhaupt noch jemand bei Tante Emma kauft?
> 
> Da passt doch was nicht aus mehrfachen Blickwinkel oder?



Ich rede hier aber grösstenteils von Einzelhändlern wie Bäckereien,Fleischereien  getränkemarkt und Supermärkten. Die so schlecht ihr Personal bezahlen. Gutes Beispiel bei meiner Frau, gelernte bäckereiFachverkäuferin, 10 Jahre berufserfahrung, bekommt in unserer örtlichen Bäckerei gradeln mal 9 Euro die Std.  Laut Tarif würde müsste sie 12+ euro bekommen.  Das zahlt hier keiner. 
Bei der letzten jobsuche hat sie sogar mehrfach gehört. Bezahlt wird nach Anwesenheit. . Sprich biste krank oder Urlaub  .. biste gearscht. 

Auch bei den Cafés und Eisdielen biste froh wenn du überhaupt mindestlohn bekommst
Die bei amazon bekommen wenigstens pünktlich und regelmäßig Gehalt.
Daher meine Aussage das Amazon ein eher mittelmäßiger Arbeitgeber in Sachen Ausbeutung ist


----------



## scully1234 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Das ist halt der große Haken an der Globalisierung , die dicken Fische fressen die Kleinen, und das immer zum Nachteil der unteren Schichten

Ob das nun Einzelhandel,Bäckereien,Fleischereien oder sonst was ist, unseren wirtschaftlichen Boom in Deutschland, haben wir uns durch den Niedriglohnsektor erkauft, und den forcieren die großen Player im Pool regelrecht

Wollen die kleinen da noch bestehen im dirty Business ,müssen sie das Spiel wohl oder übel mitgehen, ob sie wollen oder nicht


----------



## KrHome (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Bei der letzten jobsuche hat sie sogar mehrfach gehört. Bezahlt wird nach Anwesenheit. . Sprich biste krank oder Urlaub  .. biste gearscht.


Ich werde nie verstehen, wieso die Leute das mit sich machen lassen. Das ist ein Verstoß gegen geltendes Arbeitsrecht. Da musst du nur mal bei der richtigen Stelle petzen gehen und dieser Arbeitgeber hat ein riesen Problem. 

Aber ja, sowas gibt es zuhauf. Hab ich damals im Studium im Nebenjob selbst erlebt, da man mir da erzählen wollte, dass ich Lohnfortzahlung im Urlaub knicken kann und ich zudem überhaupt keinen Urlaub habe, da Arbeit auf Abruf (was für ein unglaublicher Bullshit). Ich hab meinen Chef ausgelacht... und hatte am Ende als einziger von 12 Leuten in der Firma, die einen solchen Vertrag hatten, meine Urlaubskohle. Alle anderen haben den Schwanz eingezogen.

Opfermentalität ist immer doof, erst recht in der Arbeitswelt. Die Arbeitgeber machen das vorallem, weil sie es können. Es gibt für Arbeitnehmer Möglichkeiten dagegen vorzugehen.


----------



## azzih (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Naja gut musst halt erstmal beweisen, dass der Arbeitgeber wirklich solche gesetzeswidrigen Praxen an den tag legt und danach kannste dir da auch ne Anstellung abschminken. Im Endeffekt sitzt er Arbeitgeber quasi immer am längeren Hebel.

Andersherum muss man aber auch sagen, dass man als Arbeitnehmer ja nicht alles mit sich machen lassen darf.  In vielen Branchen hat man heute genug Auswahl an potentiellen Jobs und ich habe schon das Gefühl das viele Betriebe sich heute schon Mühe geben ihre  Angestellten mit allerlei Events und Boni bei Laune zu halten und ne gute Arbeitsumgebung zu bieten. Auch wenn ich den Begriff "Fachkräftemangel" gerne kritisiere,  aber ist schon so das die Firmen um gute Mitarbeiter im Wettbewerb sind. Und wenn du selbst was drauf hast wirst du wahrscheinlich eher mit poitivem Kram geködert als mit widrigen Arbeitsbedinungen abgeschreckt.


----------



## KrHome (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



azzih schrieb:


> Naja gut musst halt erstmal beweisen, dass der Arbeitgeber wirklich solche gesetzeswidrigen Praxen an den tag legt und danach kannste dir da auch ne Anstellung abschminken. Im Endeffekt sitzt er Arbeitgeber quasi immer am längeren Hebel.
> 
> Andersherum muss man aber auch sagen, dass man als Arbeitnehmer ja nicht alles mit sich machen lassen darf.  In vielen Branchen hat man heute genug Auswahl an potentiellen Jobs und ich habe schon das Gefühl das viele Betriebe sich heute schon Mühe geben ihre  Angestellten mit allerlei Events und Boni bei Laune zu halten und ne gute Arbeitsumgebung zu bieten. Auch wenn ich den Begriff "Fachkräftemangel" gerne kritisiere,  aber ist schon so das die Firmen um gute Mitarbeiter im Wettbewerb sind. Und wenn du selbst was drauf hast wirst du wahrscheinlich eher mit poitivem Kram geködert als mit widrigen Arbeitsbedinungen abgeschreckt.


Wenn ich keinen Urlaub genehmigt bekomme oder mein Chef mir 24 Wochen lang ohne mein Wissen (und bei einer vereinbarten 5 Arbeitstage-Woche) samstags einen Urlaubstag aufschreibt, damit mein gesetzlicher Urlaub von 24 Werktagen "abgedeckt" ist oder ich im Urlaub keine Gehaltsüberweisung bekomme oder meine Gehaltsüberweisung im Urlaub bei einer "Arbeit auf Abruf" Stelle nicht dem Durchschnitt meiner letzten drei Monatsgehälter entspricht... dann habe ich genug Beweise.

Wie du schon sagst, ist die Nichtverlängerung des idR. befristeten Vertrages die Folge (Kündigung kriegt der AG niemals durch, da kannst du ihn direkt auf ein Jahresgehalt verklagen). Damit muss man rechnen. Man muss sich halt entscheiden, ob man für seine Rechte einstehen will und dadurch ein paar Bewerbungen mehr schreibt oder ob man ein degeneriertes System unterstützen will. Dann darf man aber auch nicht jammern.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Oh ja und Trompete ist ja jetzt sooo viel friedliebender wie Obama
> 
> Wenn ich die Relativierungen von dessen Bullshit  mit Obamas Handlungen vergleichen will ,ist das ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz



Ne, ist kein Scherz, ist ne Tatsache. 



scully1234 schrieb:


> Guantanamo ist immer noch offen u wurde sogar extendet,Drohnenprogramme weiter ausgebaut als noch zur Obamas Zeiten ,mit noch mehr rechtlicher Absicherung im Falle von Kollateralschäden



Beweise?`



scully1234 schrieb:


> ,mit dem Iran legt sich der Vogel wieder an obwohl kein Anlass besteht,



Gut so, der Vertrag mit dem Iran war von Obama sehr schlecht ausgehandelt. 



scully1234 schrieb:


> China wird provoziert noch und nöcher,



Und? Es hat seine Gründe. Exportüberschuss ist einer. 



scully1234 schrieb:


> Mexico als Land voller Verbrecher abgestempelt



Ist es ja auch. Es ist ein Land voller Drogendealer und Kartellmitglieder. 




scully1234 schrieb:


> , die EU diskreditiert ,und Strafzölle verhängt für jedem der ihn nicht in den Kram passt



Ist ja auch nicht schwer, da die EU ein bürokratischer Scheißhaufen ist und geopolitisch nichts zu melden hat. Ganz davon abgesehen schwingen die EU-Mitglieder nicht mal auf einer gemeinsamen Wellenlänge. 
Und die Strafzölle sind auch nicht unbegründet.



scully1234 schrieb:


> Journaliisten eingeschüchtert usw usf.



Achja 



scully1234 schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein "Musterschüler" diese Trompete für den Weltfrieden, da muss sich Obama klar dahinter verstecken



Obama hat im Grunde nur viel versprochen und wenig davon eingehalten. Und wofür hat er noch gleich den Nobelpreis bekommen? Ach ja, dafür dass er schwarz ist.


----------



## TollerHecht (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Wenn jeder zweite Beitrag OT ist dann will ich aber auch 

Also die Deutsche Post zahlt schon nach Tarif und dazu sehr gut. 13€ die Stunde, dafür habe ich 3 Monate gearbeitet. Jedoch wird schnell aus einem 38.5 Stunden Vertrag ein 55 Stunden vertrag wenn du jeden Tag 10:30 Arbeiten musst ohne eine Pause machen zu dürfen. Daher ist der hohe Lohn überhaupt erreichbar, es werden einfach keine Überstunden gezahlt. Ebenso wird um 6:00 angefangen und um 7.15 eingetragen weil das der Teamleiter so will. Wenn sich jemand beschwert wird direkt mit der Zentrale gedroht dass  seine letzte Fahrt für die Post in Mainz enden wird.  Sogar feiertags wurde man gezwungen zu arbeiten wenn Pakete vom Wochenende noch rumlagen, wer glück hatte durfte frei haben aber musste einen Urlaubstag dafür opfern. Frei gabs einfach nicht, 6 Tage die Woche. Und Urlaubsanspruch gabs auch nicht weil die Zeitverträge nach 3 Monaten maximal zwei mal verlängert werden und es erst nach 6 Monaten urlaubsanspruch gibt. Von 10 Leuten die anfangen bleiben 2 länger als ein Jahr. 

Ihr habt es bestimmt in den Nachrichten gehört mit den Krankheitstagen und der Entfristung, aber solange die Politik nicht eingreift wird munter weiter gemacht. Bin unendlich froh weg zu sein von dem Laden, was bringen einem 2200 Brutto wenn man um 18:30 nachhause kommt und um 21:00 schlafen geht um um 5 Uhr wieder aufzustehen. Da kannst du absolut nichts daheim machen, (zu meiner Zeit z.B. für die Schule lernen) oder auch nur einkaufen fahren wenn die Geschäfte um 20:00 Schließen und du dich erstmal ausruhen und duschen musst. Das Gute ist, dass jeder der mich gefragt hat warum ich aufgehört habe, verständnis hatte. Keiner sagte "Ja da muss man halt durch". Obwohl ich selbst den Druck und Stress mag, aber das ist absolut ******** wenn man nur den Sonntag hat und an dem Tag nichts machen kann wenn alles geschlossen ist. Fernsehen höchstens. Ich meine ich wollte endlich mal programmieren lernen, aber das ist nicht drin mit diesen scheiss Arbeitszeiten.


----------



## pedi (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



defender197899 schrieb:


> Ich finde das gut  das stärkt den normalen Einzelhändler  Amazon ist doch nur für die ,die zu bequem geworden sind  zu ihrem Hänler des Vertrauens zu fahren . Aber ich kenne auch die Zeit vor  Amazon .



dann fahr doch mal zum händler des vertrauens, wenn entweder keiner vor ort ist (so wie hier) oder etwas bestellen muss. das kann ich selber auch.
denken-und dann tippsln.


----------



## scully1234 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife fÃ¼r Amazon*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Beweise?`
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kriegstreiberrei en masse


> *CIA und Militär von den Fesseln befreit*
> 
> In Afghanistan ist sowohl die CIA als auch das US-Militär aktiv. Beiden Akteuren hat Präsident Trump mehr Befugnisse erteilt. *Dadurch kann der Geheimdienst freier agieren und selbstständiger geheime Spezialeinheiten und **Drohnen einsetzen*. Währenddessen muss das Militär nach Bombardements *kaum noch Rechenschaft gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit abgelegen, auch wenn Zivilisten getötet werden*



und weiter gehts mit den Tatsachen zu Guantanamo

Warum will Trump Guantanamo fur die Aufnahme weiterer Gefangener vorbereiten? | Telepolis
***
[/URL]Journalistenbashing en masse 

Trump-Tweet über "verrückte Mika" löst Proteststurm aus
*** schlägt zu: Video des US-Präsidenten löst Empörung aus[/B][/URL]

*Hier macht sich Donald Trump über einen behinderten Journalisten lustig*


„Verruckt“ und „Psychopath“ - Trump verspottet TV-Journalisten  -
    Politik Ausland -
    Bild.de


usw usf da zeigt sich wessen geistiges Kind der unterbelichtete Typ ist

Hätte Merkel sich so eine Entgleisung erlaubt gegenüber der freien Presse,bzw schlimmer noch gegenüber Behinderten ,wäre sie hier nicht mehr im Amt!



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ist es ja auch. Es ist ein Land voller Drogendealer und Kartellmitglieder.



oh ja ein ganzes Land abzustempeln ,sogar die ärmsten der Armen zu Verbrechern zu machen,nur weil einen diese Situation unlößbar erscheint , ist ja von purer Weisheit geprägt

Das Trumpeltier im Porzelahnladen


----------



## acc (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ist es ja auch. Es ist ein Land voller Drogendealer und Kartellmitglieder.



lach das sind die usa auch, obwohl da ist es noch schlimmer, da zieht sich das mit den drogenhändlern bis in die geheimdienste hinein. gibt also keinen grund für trump, bei dem thema über andere herzuziehen .


----------



## empy (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*

Trumps Herangehensweise ist mal wieder stumpf und populistisch wie üblich, trotzdem gehören Unternehmen wie Amazon prinzipiell Knüppel zwischen die Beine. Wahlweise könnte man endlich mal international dafür sorgen, dass solche Unternehmen nicht um die Steuer rumkommen. Wenn mit der Nato mal wieder entschieden wird, dass mal wieder ein Land "demokratisiert" werden muss, klappt das ja schließlich auch. Komisch.

Da das aber utopisch ist, müsste man wohl andere, nationale Wege finden, solche Unternehmen dazu zu bringen, ihren Anteil zu leisten. Aber das ist scheinbar furchtbar unpopulär. Auch komisch.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Gut so, der Vertrag mit dem Iran war von Obama sehr schlecht ausgehandelt.



Was war denn dran schlecht ausgehandelt? Er hat die USA komplett gar nichts gekostet - auf Sanktionen zu verzichten ist sogar sehr preiswert - und dafür hat der Iran allen  Kontrollinstanzen zufolge seinen Teil eingehalten und nicht weiter an Kernwaffen gearbeitet.

Das einzig Schlechte an dem Vertrag war aus Sicht von Trump und seiner nicht minder hirnentkernten Entourage, dass er von der Obama-Administration abgeschlossen wurde. Und das geht ja nun einmal gar nicht. Wo käme man denn da hin, wenn man nicht überall die eigene Marke hinterlassen und - Gott bewahre! - sogar mal Wort halten müsste?



> Und? Es hat seine Gründe. Exportüberschuss ist einer.



Ich verrate dir jetzt ein großes Geheimnis und du musst mir versprechen, es nicht weiterzusagen: Exportüberschüsse kommen zustande, in dem man sehr viel exportiert. Und man kann nur dann sehr viel exportieren, wenn es anderswo importiert wird - zum Beispiel in den USA. Und die USA würden nicht so viel importieren müssen, wenn Schwachmaten wie Trump und seine Klientel in der Wirtschaft die entsprechenden inländischen Produktionskapazitäten nicht zugunsten anderer, weniger solider Branchen reduziert und/oder hoffnungslos hätten veralten lassen.



> Ist es ja auch. Es ist ein Land voller Drogendealer und Kartellmitglieder.



Die Drogendealer (und Konsumenten) sitzen in den USA und schaffen dort die Nachfrage, mit der (auch) in Mexiko eine kriminelle Wirtschaft betrieben wird, die in allererster Linie Mexiko und seinen Einwohnern schadet, wobei letztere - entgegen der faktenfernen Vorurteile - zu allergrößten Teilen weder kriminell noch faul sind. Die flüchten nämlich vor den Zuständen in die USA und rackern sich dort entrechtet und zu Hungerlöhnen ab. Unter anderem in Firmen, die zum Trump-Imperium gehören.



> Obama hat im Grunde nur viel versprochen und wenig davon eingehalten.



Das kann man über alle US-Präsidenten sagen, insbesondere über den jetzigen. Obama hat wenigstens versucht, Reformen anzustoßen und ist an der politischen Realität gescheitert. Trump scheitert bereits daran, dass er einfach zu blöd ist und deshalb zunehmend seine eigenen Parteigenossen die Gefolgschaft aufkündigen.



> Und wofür hat er noch gleich den Nobelpreis bekommen? Ach ja, dafür dass er schwarz ist.



Einen Nobelpreis verfrüht und unverdient zu bekommen war noch nie die Schuld des Empfängers, sondern derjenigen, die den Preis vergeben. Deine diesbezüglichen Befindlichkeiten solltest du also mit den Schweden klären. Wobei das Preiskomitee derzeit genug andere Sorgen hat, aber versuch's trotzdem. Es dürfte die und dich beschäftigen und davon abhalten, weiteren Unsinn zu verzapfen ...


----------



## acc (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Einen Nobelpreis verfrüht und unverdient zu bekommen war noch nie die Schuld des Empfängers, sondern derjenigen, die den Preis vergeben. Deine diesbezüglichen Befindlichkeiten solltest du also mit den Schweden klären. Wobei das Preiskomitee derzeit genug andere Sorgen hat, aber versuch's trotzdem. Es dürfte die und dich beschäftigen und davon abhalten, weiteren Unsinn zu verzapfen ...



mal richtig off-topic: der friedensnobelpreis wird als einziger nobelpreis von einen norwegischen komitee in oslo verliehen .


----------



## Mahoy (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Trump plant angeblich Verdopplung der Posttarife für Amazon*



acc schrieb:


> mal richtig off-topic: der friedensnobelpreis wird als einziger nobelpreis von einen norwegischen komitee in oslo verliehen .



Ach komm, solche faktischen Feinheiten interessieren doch Trump und seine Sympathisanten nicht! Trumps "Last night in Sweden" ist zudem ein geflügeltes Wort ... 

Außerdem: Stifter und Namensgeber des Preises war nun einmal der schwedische Chemiker Alfred Nobel, daher stehen die Schweden unter dem gleichen Generalverdacht stehen wie - sagen wir mal - die Mexikaner. Wer Preise stiftet, die an demokratische left-left Negerpräsidenten verliehen werden, obwohl die bis zum Ende ihrer Amtszeit keinen Weltfrieden geschaffen haben, ist auch ein Drogenkrimineller, Vergewaltiger, klaut Äpfel, steckt Häuser in Brand und frisst kleine Kinder. Das wird man doch noch mal sagen dürfen! Oder so.


----------

